# Driving Licence Transfer



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Due to an oversight (on my part) my UK drivers licence is in my maiden name. My passport is in my married name. I'm now seperated but wish to keep my married name due to financial reasons in Spain. I did not have time to change my licence in the UK prior to me coming to Dubai.

I have the originals of my birth and marriage certs, will these be acceptable as proof of ID to the Dubai Police Dept when I transfer my licence??

TIA


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Bump! 

Thanks peeps!!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I really don't know. I can only suggest that you get comfortable and give them a call.


----------



## jaffar (Apr 1, 2008)

Yea, those would be more than enough. . .


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

I can only recommend going to the RTA Headquarters in Dubai. They can let you know everything you will need to obtain your driving license.


----------

